# I Keep Getting Reported To The RSPCA :(



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

Basically there are people who keep horses in a field next to mine, and they keep reporting me to the RSCPA. my 17 year old TB mare loses her weight in the winter, no matter how much she is fed, and they know that from the previous years (They still report me year after year). i know my mare is skinny, but they keep accusing me of neglecting her, and riding her is abuse. They took photos of me riding my horse and posted them on facebook saying i was neglectful to my horse and i obviously dont feed her. she has been on build up food (1-2 Feeds Per Day) Throughout the winter and over 1 bale of hay everyday. i am still feeding her this much, even the RSPCA said there was nothing to worry about and he could see no problems. But what i dont understand is why the other people are still dragging this situation on? Been calling my family every name under the sun, taking photos of a minor and putting them on the internet, insulting, harrassing and tresspassing my land to 'inspect' my horses, which in my opinion is breaking the law. sorry for the long post  what should i do?? ive contacted the police but what can they do?


----------



## Django Pony (3 March 2010)

That's horrible! You poor thing!
Can the RSPCA tell them to back off, they've investigated and can see no problems??
Report them to Facebook for posting that photo. You have to confirm that you have the rights to post the pic, and they didn't!
I guess they are doing it out of concern? Maybe ask for a meeting with them (if the RSPCA office could be there too, it might help) and explain where you are coming from then ask them what they would do in your situation? Once they realise you are doing everything you should be they might shut up! lol. x


----------



## lilym (3 March 2010)

MOVE!!


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

Ive tried to sort out the facebook pic, but facebook said they should be respectful and remove them but they refuse. and trust me, its not completely out of concern, theyre being nasty, leaving me nasty voicemails and emails 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The police are pretty angry at them for everything theyre doing, but its got to the point where now its cyberbullying, they havent got the guts to talk to me in person cuz they know theyre in the wrong!


----------



## Weezy (3 March 2010)

Can you post the pic here?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

I would move, but its difficult where i live the fields are so expensive to rent i just cant afford it. the field i rent now is £60 per week shared with friends


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

Which Pic?


----------



## the watcher (3 March 2010)

From a management point of view you could consider giving the mare an extra feed each day, if she goes thin, as you say, there may be more that you could be doing?


----------



## icestationzebra (3 March 2010)

£60 per week to rent a field


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

Well I Give Her A Bucket Of Build Up Feed And Chaff In The Morning, and again at night and my grandad lives near by and puts out a bale of hay during the day


----------



## GypsyGirl (3 March 2010)

How old are these people? Because it sounds that there really stupid and immiture - I cant stand people like that! You can report them to the police as insulting, harrassing and tresspassing. The police should do something but delt they would. I would also do what JustJasper says about reporting them to Facebook. 

I hope you get it sorted soon xx


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

Per Month Sorry


----------



## the watcher (3 March 2010)

The Police will do something if it is reported to them.


----------



## algy666 (3 March 2010)

Get the RSPCA to pay them a visit and explain that there's nothing wrong with your horses, that you are looking after them properly and their weight loss is to do with their breeding and age, not because you're neglecting them. A friend of mine has an elderly TB, he looks like a hat rack in winter even on 3 feeds a day.

Poor you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 why is it some people exist only to make other people's lives difficult?!


----------



## _HP_ (3 March 2010)

Change your email address and either change your facebook account or don't go on there.
As for your horse?..why care? The RSPCA have said there is no problem so carry on as you are and ignore them.
Can you post a photo of your horse? Have you had her checked over by a vet or had her teeth done?
If she is on a bale of hay a day she should be ok. Is she well rugged?

Busy bodies annoy me sooooooo much


----------



## the watcher (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Well I Give Her A Bucket Of Build Up Feed And Chaff In The Morning, and again at night and my grandad lives near by and puts out a bale of hay during the day 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Does your horse get all this hay, or is it stolen by the other horses? Perhaps if he is going into the field he could drop in some more feed in a bucket


----------



## Weezy (3 March 2010)

The pic they put on Facebook - then we can give you an opinion


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

These are grown married women like 40years old!! but the thing is, i stay out of their business!! i didnt report them when their horses were stood in inches of flood water for days, or when they were throwing huge rocks at their horses!! theyre just stupid and immature, im obviously the highlight of their life 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ahaa x


----------



## _HP_ (3 March 2010)

Is your mare getting enough hay...she may be being bullied off it and therefore not getting enough


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Well I Give Her A Bucket Of Build Up Feed And Chaff In The Morning, and again at night and my grandad lives near by and puts out a bale of hay during the day 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Does your horse get all this hay, or is it stolen by the other horses? Perhaps if he is going into the field he could drop in some more feed in a bucket 

[/ QUOTE ]
well not the whole bale, it is separated into about 8 separate piles which the horses share


----------



## Irishlife (3 March 2010)

Get your mum and dad's solicitor to write them a letter stating that they take the harrassment of a minor very seriously and there is no evidence of neglect of any kind to the horse which has been inspected by the RSPCA officers. You need to keep it factual and evidence based. State the police have been informed and you are gathering evidence (photos, facebook and recording phone calls and emails) and ask them to desist in what they are doing.

The police cannot do anything unless you decide to bring charges and then there may not be enough evidence to prosecute them for harrassment, you will need totalk to the police about it.

You should not have to be subjected to what amounts to bullying, clearly they know nothing about horses if they cannot comprehend that some horses are good doers and some not.

Incidentally, if it is a shared field are you sure your mare is getting her full rations and not some other horse bullying her away from it? Good luck


----------



## MrsMozart (3 March 2010)

Tell FB you've invloved the police, they'll soon sort out the FB side of things.

When Dizz loses weight I have to feed her two or three times every day.


----------



## only_me (3 March 2010)

this sucks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





all things aside, could you try your horse on a different feed? My horse drops weight coming out of winter at the mere mention of work, before any real fittening work starts! we have him on calm and condition which is working reallly well


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[image]http://www.facebook.com/sinead.harrop?ref=search&amp;sid=662877742.1007645142..1#!/photo.php?pid=4758082&amp;id=623886084[/image] 

im not sure if the picture will work 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 its a pic taken by my friend but the other people took it off her facebook and posted it saying 'this horse is being neglected' and stuff


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]

well not the whole bale, it is separated into about 8 separate piles which the horses share 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

To me it seems quite possible that she may not be eating as much as you think you are feeding her. Is there any hay left in the field when you go down on an evening? Is there any chance you could up her bucket feed at all? My TB does ok in winter but he was being fed twice a day, if he was loosing weight or was a poor dooer he would have been fed more than once or twice. 
I do hope you are able to sort this issue out it seems to be a rather terrible situation to be in


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

a few weeks ago we tried to change her food to the calm and conditioning but her weight dropped a bit so we put her straight back on the build up


----------



## the watcher (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]


The police cannot do anything unless you decide to bring charges and then there may not be enough evidence to prosecute them for harrassment, you will need totalk to the police about it.



[/ QUOTE ]

Wrong, on the first report the Police generate a written warning to the people responsible. When and if there is a repetition this would then amount to ' a course of conduct' and lead to further investigation


----------



## katie_and_toto (3 March 2010)

Pic doesn't work :/


----------



## Puzzled (3 March 2010)

It's not that much hay between 3 horses, My ponies eat over that a day. It may be worth doubling the hay you are giving them. Maybe swap the chaff for sugarbeet? Does she have enough rugs on? It may be worth putting a stable rug on under her NZ. Hope she's soon looking better!


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Get your mum and dad's solicitor to write them a letter stating that they take the harrassment of a minor very seriously and there is no evidence of neglect of any kind to the horse which has been inspected by the RSPCA officers. You need to keep it factual and evidence based. State the police have been informed and you are gathering evidence (photos, facebook and recording phone calls and emails) and ask them to desist in what they are doing.

The police cannot do anything unless you decide to bring charges and then there may not be enough evidence to prosecute them for harrassment, you will need totalk to the police about it.

You should not have to be subjected to what amounts to bullying, clearly they know nothing about horses if they cannot comprehend that some horses are good doers and some not.

Incidentally, if it is a shared field are you sure your mare is getting her full rations and not some other horse bullying her away from it? Good luck 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank You 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 yes i have kept a copy of things they have said to me online and kept the voicemail for the police. my horse has been under the vet for the past year because she lost a foal 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 which also made me lose weight last year (i got reported for that too) the police have got in contact with my mum but we're waiting for another phonecall then we will know where to go from there


----------



## Irishlife (3 March 2010)

Mother Hen - Mea culpa thats how it works in Ireland.

OP - Having read all the thread I do not think your mare is getting enough forage 1/8th bale would not be enough for a poor doer. When did she have her teeth checked last? Worming?   It does not excuse what is being said and done to you though.


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 March 2010)

Is she only fed build up? Could you possible add Alfa A oil, sugar beet and adding either corn or soya oil to each feed?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Pic doesn't work :/ 

[/ QUOTE ]





 i dont know how else to post pics


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 March 2010)

You could can the picture to a photobucket account (or similar) if you have one to upload here


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Mother Hen - Mea culpa thats how it works in Ireland.

OP - Having read all the thread I do not think your mare is getting enough forage 1/8th bale would not be enough for a poor doer. When did she have her teeth checked last? Worming?   It does not excuse what is being said and done to you though. 

[/ QUOTE ]
She gets about 2 or 3 chunks of the split bale, she has recently been wormed but i havent had her teeth checked yet.


----------



## Achinghips (3 March 2010)

I give my 11 year old TB mare 4 small feeds per day of sugarbeet, calm and condition, ride and relax, chaff, Naff Thrive, garlic, veg oil and linseed oil and linseed mix and three quarters of a bale and she's on light work at the mo, hacked only twice a week for an hour, no cantering. She just about maintains weight on this and is in a 450g rug. She also has 2 apples and about 15 carrots per day.
Granted, that's a lot - but that's a TB for you.

Can we see the photo please?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Is she only fed build up? Could you possible add Alfa A oil, sugar beet and adding either corn or soya oil to each feed? 

[/ QUOTE ]
she gets 2 buckets of build up and chaff and sometimes ill add a bit of C&amp;C plus hay


----------



## cobface (3 March 2010)

I know the feeling about being reported!

Its horrible that these people are constantly harrasing you.  

My TB is a very poor doer, i have just upped her to 3 feeds per day consisting of speedibeet, calm and condion cubes and has pink powder, shes doing best ever and i have tried loads of different feeds! 
Maybe try up her to 3 small feeds per day and maybe add some oil to her feed? also i would think about upping the hay too make sure shes getting all she needs


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Mother Hen - Mea culpa thats how it works in Ireland.

OP - Having read all the thread I do not think your mare is getting enough forage 1/8th bale would not be enough for a poor doer. When did she have her teeth checked last? Worming?   It does not excuse what is being said and done to you though. 

[/ QUOTE ]
She gets about 2 or 3 chunks of the split bale, she has recently been wormed but i havent had her teeth checked yet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

When was the last time she had her teeth checked? I would recommend you have her teeth checked, it could be a problem with them that is causing her to loose weight. Honestly this should have be the first port of call when a horse looses weight  imo.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I give my 11 year old TB mare 4 small feeds per day of sugarbeet, calm and condition, ride and relax, chaff, Naff Thrive, garlic, veg oil and linseed oil and linseed mix and three quarters of a bale and she's on light work at the mo, hacked only twice a week for an hour, no cantering. She just about maintains weight on this and is in a 450g rug. She also has 2 apples and about 15 carrots per day.
Granted, that's a lot - but that's a TB for you.

Can we see the photo please? 

[/ QUOTE ]
WOW!! thats alot! and i dont have a photobucket account 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ill try sort one out now though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## _HP_ (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Mother Hen - Mea culpa thats how it works in Ireland.

OP - Having read all the thread I do not think your mare is getting enough forage 1/8th bale would not be enough for a poor doer. When did she have her teeth checked last? Worming?   It does not excuse what is being said and done to you though. 

[/ QUOTE ]
She gets about 2 or 3 chunks of the split bale, she has recently been wormed but i havent had her teeth checked yet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

2 to 3 chunks probably isn't enough. I would up her hay...roughage (fibre) is paramount to keeping weight on and keeping warm


----------



## HollyWoozle (3 March 2010)

I don't have much experience of poor doers but I would say up the hay - my horses and pony are out 24/7 (2 retired and the other doing practically nothing right now) and they have one good feed a day and probably around a bale and a half of hay between them.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (3 March 2010)

Haven't read other posts, but it sounds like harrasment, defamation of character, slander etc. I would make appointment to see your local friendly solicitor.

This country seems to have an abundance of twerps at the moment.


----------



## competitiondiva (3 March 2010)

As said earlier, if your horse is sharing a field, your horse maybe being bullied out of the vast majority of the feed, therefore not getting what it actually needs, also rather than feeding lots in one or two feeds it would be better to split into lots of smaller meals throughout the day to give the horses digestive system more chance to absorb the feed. Grazing/field licks are good for this as they can graze at it throughout the day but you do need the conditioning feed aswell as the field lick.  Also old horses need their teeth checking regularly is she/he uptodate???? Is the horse wintering out, keeping warm burns calories, calories which your horse requires to put on weight.

I realise you've probably been asked all these questions before and if the rspca inspector has said that all is ok then the situation is being managed by yourself.

As said earlier you could try to set up a meeting with the neighbours, is there a neighbourhood watch in your area, maybe possible to tag it onto one of their meetings? Otherwise you could give them all your vets number and say if you're worried speak to them! I realise y


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
You could can the picture to a photobucket account (or similar) if you have one to upload here 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] [image]http://s859.photobucket.com/albums/ab155/chuck2492/?action=view&amp;current=ladylou.jpg[/image] Hope This Works!!! If Not Im So Sorry


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't have much experience of poor doers but I would say up the hay - my horses and pony are out 24/7 (2 retired and the other doing practically nothing right now) and they have one good feed a day and probably around a bale and a half of hay between them. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yep!! well thinking about it now, a bale is put out in the morning, and a bale at night lol mine are out 24/7 too and mine is rugged


----------



## Coffee_Bean (3 March 2010)

Your pic doesn't work I'm afraid. You need to copy the 4th IMG code


----------



## Weezy (3 March 2010)

Here you are


----------



## _daisy_ (3 March 2010)

to be honest I dont think shes getting enough feed. 
how many horses are sharing the 1 bale of hay? is there any chance you could get the large round bales and have say 2 out so the horses have adblib hay and that no one gets kicked off it?


----------



## jhoward (3 March 2010)

here we go....


----------



## rascal (3 March 2010)

I agree with Puzzled shes not getting enough hay. My old man of 27 gets a bale a day to himself in the really cold weather and hes a 15.1 Appy cross not a TB. He also gets two feeds of conditioning cubes, speedy beet and barley rings. If a horse loses weight there has to be a reason why. Either not enough food, teeth, worms, not warm enough (check the weight of her rugs) there has to be something. Maybe she has a health problem thats not obvious? 
Hope you find out what it is, it sounds like the RSPCA are going to regular callers until you do find the cause.


Just seen the photos and im sorry but she is thin. Are you sure about her age? Couldnt be older than you have been told? I would have a chat with the vet asap.


----------



## dingle12 (3 March 2010)

There you go 







how old is she ?? she does look as if she needs more weight


----------



## dingle12 (3 March 2010)

Lol everyone has helped at the same time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 can you get a big bale in the field ?? please get her teeth looked at.


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 March 2010)

Is it possible you could put more hay in the field or section part of the field off for her and feed her individually so you know she is getting what you are feeding her and she isn't being bullied by the others?


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (3 March 2010)

Is there anyway that you could separate the mare by electric fencing a section of the field but making sure that she can still run with the rest if you get what I mean.  Then you can see exactly how much hay she is eating and monitor her weight. Or you could try putting a friendly companion in with her.
Perhaps in the daytime she could be let out with the others. 
Just an idea.


----------



## LizScott (3 March 2010)

QR def up the hay intake!!! You say she gets 1-2 feeds per day ...my 8yo gets 3 hard feeds (1conditioning cube, 1 sugar beet and 1 alfa a) with ad lib haylage a day - he is a poor doer but still very young - I would seriously look at what you are feeding her! My 2 good doers live out 24/7 on 1/2 a bale hay a day each but again both are relatively young...I think your old girl needs a bit more


----------



## Clodagh (3 March 2010)

My mare who is in at night eats half a bale of hay overnight, if they are living out I would expect a horse to eat at least a whole small bale it self. I think she is not getting enough too, sorry, they keep warm with a full gut.
(Not excusing the harrassment, but I would be concerned if I saw a mare as thin as that being ridden).


----------



## Spudlet (3 March 2010)

Is she wormed up to date? Is she rugged in the cold? Sorry if you've said this, I haven't read the whole thread in depth.


----------



## spike123 (3 March 2010)

if that pic is up to date she is a little poor but not seriously poor. I agree with up the forage but chaff only bulks out a feed so I would swap the chaff for alfa oil as this does have nutritional benefits and also I would give her sugarbeet as this is additional fibre and great for horses inclined to drop weight.
With regard to the people constantly reporting you and posting pics taken of your horse on facebook you need to report them to facebook and as already said make them aware that the police are now involved.


----------



## lucy1984 (3 March 2010)

I have seen worse, but yes I agree she is underweight.  I personally wouldnt be riding her though at the weight she is.

I have a full tb who is 20 years old, lives out 24/7 with my other two and between them they get 1 bale in the morning and 1 bale at night, no feed.  Luckily he has kept his weight.

I've just had all my horses teeth done by the vet.  It cost me £25 each.

This maybe the answer to your problems, so well worth getting done.


----------



## Mithras (3 March 2010)

She's lovely!  She would look better with more weight on though.  Def get her teeth checked by the vet or an equine dentist - my mare needs hers done every 6 months or she gets sharp edges and can't chew her food properly and it falls out the sides of her mouth and gets wasted.  Maybe also get a worm count done by the vet.  Can you change the hay to haylage, which is more fattening and give it ad lib?  When the spring comes, it might be worth seeing if you can mover her somewhere with really good grass for a month or so because its the most effective way of getting weight on.  Lovely mare though.


----------



## cobface (3 March 2010)

I don't think she looks too bad, a bit thin but its to be expected really with an older TB who lives out.......still, you dont deserve the harassment from these people.
Following on from everyone elses advice i do think it would be a good idea to section her off and give her extra hay.....perhaps a bale in the morning and see how she gets on with it and as mentioned before split her feeds up into 3/4 smaller ones


----------



## monkeymad (3 March 2010)

I have to say I think she does look poor.  As has already been suggested by others I'd up her forage, she needs at least a small bale to herself. Perhaps get the vet out to do a thorough MOT, and then at least you can throw  that back at your neighbours.  Good luck


----------



## loz9 (3 March 2010)

Sorry to here your in a rubbish situation.
I have to ditto what others have said re the need for additional hay in the field, ideally adlib if the other horses are ok to be fed this. If not can she be given her own section in the field to be given her own hay until she puts on a bit more weight?
With regards to her feed, when my tb type veteran (hes not a tb just that build) lost weight we did have to try several feeds before we found the ideal one for him. The best we found was a barley based feed, initially was Allen &amp; Page Weight Gain, but we have since changed to the rolled barley as a straight, as it is quite a bit cheaper than weight gain. In additon he get a veteran mix, oils &amp; a digestive supplement.
I would definately get her teeth check as this can be the source of countless problems, mine doesnt have any joining molars left but is still plodding along happily! But by knowing this info we could adjust his diet accordingly. He cant actually eat hay &amp; has issues with certain lengths of grass, so requires a different feed regime to a normal horse.
Good luck with sorting you mare out &amp; dont let this people get to you! If the RSPCA are happy you are clearly doing something right!


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]






to be honest I dont think shes getting enough feed. 
how many horses are sharing the 1 bale of hay? is there any chance you could get the large round bales and have say 2 out so the horses have adblib hay and that no one gets kicked off it? 

[/ QUOTE ]
well we put out a bale in the morning and one a night, but separate it round so if one gets kicked off theres always like 4 other piles to go to


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

Thanks everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 some good advise, i will get her teeth checked soon and will up her hay 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 next year i will def double rug her to see if that makes a difference 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## rascal (3 March 2010)

How big are the other horses/ponies sharing the field and how many are there?


----------



## _daisy_ (3 March 2010)

to be fair though even 4 spare piles of hay isnt that much if the same horse is being kicked off the hay - i know this as one of mine was always kicking one of the others off but making sure she never settled for more than one mouthful at a time.

i feed my by the large round bales and they nearly always have 2 bales on the go at any one time (i have 5 in the field sharing)
i would consider moving the mare to her own part of the paddock where she can eat as much as she wants of her hay without running the risk of not getting any or put more out eg large round bales so theres always some for her.


----------



## Spudlet (3 March 2010)

Is it good quality hay? I know it can be tough to get good stuff at this time of year. I do think she needs a bit more condition, she is not dreadful and the spring grass will come through soon and help, but ideally you would want more condition on her at this time of year.

I would actually speak to the RSPCA if they come again and see what their advice would be on getting some weight onto her as they may have some ideas, or call somewhere like the WHW Advice Line perhaps? They will not condemn you for asking for advice at all and may have some good ideas


----------



## _daisy_ (3 March 2010)

before you double rug, check her temperature, it could be shes overheating with the rug shes got on so youd only make her worse if you double rugged.

could she be too warm as she does have a winter coat/not clipped in the pic you put up?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Here you are







[/ QUOTE ]
thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 how did you managed to get it on?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
How big are the other horses/ponies sharing the field and how many are there? 

[/ QUOTE ]
there is a 17.2hh, a 15hh and a little 13hh pony


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Is she wormed up to date? Is she rugged in the cold? Sorry if you've said this, I haven't read the whole thread in depth. 

[/ QUOTE ]
yeah she was wormed about a week or 2 ago and i rugged all winter, but next winter i will double rug her to see if that will help


----------



## Irishlife (3 March 2010)

Hi

Now I have seen the picture, yes this girl is definitely not getting the nutrition she needs. You said she had lost a foal last year? It could be she is lacking in trace elements too so without wanting to stick an oar in or complicate things, I would follow this path.

1. Ensure she receives a broad spectrum vitamin and mineral supplement (if she is not getting enough feed to give her that, you are ahead of the game if she gets her vits and mins regularly.

2. It is vital to ensure her teeth are up to grinding the hay and feed so please get them checked.

3. Add oil to her feed, a mug a day at least (build up gradually).

4 Check your hay quality - if it is old or poor, all it is doing is providing fibre and bulk and NO nutrients so she will not get anything from it to put weight on.

5. Try to do a worm egg count and look at your worming programme, she may need a change of wormer talk to your vet.

6. Her coat is quite dull which could indicate she is deficient in something.  There is a vitamin liquid you can get from your vet which you can fed at 10 ml a day (administer with a needle less syringe) it is called VEtmin. Your vet may want to give her a Vitamin B12 shot too.

7. Older mares do lose a lot of muscle tone which can make them look worse as their stomach muscles droop and their back can also look swayed if they have been broodmares and natural wastage of muscle occurs when they have been broodmares.

She looks like a lovely girl. Please accept that everybody on this board wants to help you and your mare. Although she is light in condition you clearly care very much for her and it has been horrid for you. So I think two things, double check you are doing all you can for your mare's well being, and also do what you need to to get those people off your back.  Good luck xx


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (3 March 2010)

sorry havent ready every reply....

can you swap hay for haylage so she gets more calories per mouthful?

iv had 2 TB's now, one  a VERY poor doer and one just your average TB poor doer!!!
whats has worked for them is winergy equilibrium condition, plus charnwood milling linseed meal and speedibeet.
the linseed in particular is good value as a bag should last 2-3 months, as you only need to feed 2 coffee mugs a day.you could just try adding that to the buid up?


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 March 2010)

QR: people like this are so annoying, if you have explained to them you are doing your best and the RSPCA are not worried then they should stop calling, their calls could be taking up the time of a realy rscpa case!  grrrr


Having seen your photos, yes she is underweight but not a welfare case.
As has already been suggested try upping her hay and feed and checking her teeth. Also are they grazed on that field all year round as there looks to be little grass growing (it could just be the photo was taken in the muddy part)


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it good quality hay? I know it can be tough to get good stuff at this time of year. I do think she needs a bit more condition, she is not dreadful and the spring grass will come through soon and help, but ideally you would want more condition on her at this time of year.

I would actually speak to the RSPCA if they come again and see what their advice would be on getting some weight onto her as they may have some ideas, or call somewhere like the WHW Advice Line perhaps? They will not condemn you for asking for advice at all and may have some good ideas 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
yeah its good hay 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and we got 30 bales delivered last week so theres no shortage lol. and about the RSPCA, its got to the point now where theyre fed up with being called out that they just stand at the gate and say everythings fine because theyve had the same story over and over again, they know the other people well and know theyre just being cruel. i dont really think this is neglect and abuse though, do you?


----------



## Spudlet (3 March 2010)

No, I don't think you're abusing her but I know that these resources are there to be used that's all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She does need more condition, so there is no shame in asking for advice on that issue, any more than there would be in asking an instructor if you were having a problem with your riding.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
QR: people like this are so annoying, if you have explained to them you are doing your best and the RSPCA are not worried then they should stop calling, their calls could be taking up the time of a realy rscpa case!  grrrr


Having seen your photos, yes she is underweight but not a welfare case.
As has already been suggested try upping her hay and feed and checking her teeth. Also are they grazed on that field all year round as there looks to be little grass growing (it could just be the photo was taken in the muddy part) 

[/ QUOTE ]
youre right about the muddy field, but thats right by the entrance and feeding shelter where the hay is put out so it gets muddy in the winter times, but the rest of the field is fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




and youre right about the RSPCA! they know my horse very well from the amount of times theyve been called out, so when they come over all the do is stand by the fence and say 'keep feeding her the build up food, in a month or so she will be back to her old self just like every other year'


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi

Now I have seen the picture, yes this girl is definitely not getting the nutrition she needs. You said she had lost a foal last year? It could be she is lacking in trace elements too so without wanting to stick an oar in or complicate things, I would follow this path.

1. Ensure she receives a broad spectrum vitamin and mineral supplement (if she is not getting enough feed to give her that, you are ahead of the game if she gets her vits and mins regularly.

2. It is vital to ensure her teeth are up to grinding the hay and feed so please get them checked.

3. Add oil to her feed, a mug a day at least (build up gradually).

4 Check your hay quality - if it is old or poor, all it is doing is providing fibre and bulk and NO nutrients so she will not get anything from it to put weight on.

5. Try to do a worm egg count and look at your worming programme, she may need a change of wormer talk to your vet.

6. Her coat is quite dull which could indicate she is deficient in something.  There is a vitamin liquid you can get from your vet which you can fed at 10 ml a day (administer with a needle less syringe) it is called VEtmin. Your vet may want to give her a Vitamin B12 shot too.

7. Older mares do lose a lot of muscle tone which can make them look worse as their stomach muscles droop and their back can also look swayed if they have been broodmares and natural wastage of muscle occurs when they have been broodmares.

She looks like a lovely girl. Please accept that everybody on this board wants to help you and your mare. Although she is light in condition you clearly care very much for her and it has been horrid for you. So I think two things, double check you are doing all you can for your mare's well being, and also do what you need to to get those people off your back.  Good luck xx 

[/ QUOTE ]
thank you so much 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 youve definately given me loads to think about. ill get her teeth checked soon and the next time the vet it out ill have him take a look at her to suggest the best oils etc to help her 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and yes she has lost alot of muscle from her behind from lack of exercise over the past few months from poor weather but as soon as the good weather and good grass comes through im sure she'll improve loads 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thank you for your help!! xx


----------



## wizzi901 (3 March 2010)

qr

to be honest with any poor doer, particularly TB's I would ad lib their hay, she needs to be separated via leccy fence or similar and give her as much as she can tuck away.

3-4 slices will not be enough for her, my section D is an exceptionally good doer but this time of year and with the rubbish winter we have had, and he comes in at night, he has adlib pretty much of haylage and looks just about right and doesnt do heavy work.

All the other bits that teeth, worming etc, and wouldnt worry about too much riding until she picks up a bit.  

Rather than report you it would have been better if these know alls had advised you that a horse like her needs more forage!

Good luck with her she looks lovely! Whereabouts in oxon are you? (pm me if you prefer!)


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
qr

to be honest with any poor doer, particularly TB's I would ad lib their hay, she needs to be separated via leccy fence or similar and give her as much as she can tuck away.

3-4 slices will not be enough for her, my section D is an exceptionally good doer but this time of year and with the rubbish winter we have had, and he comes in at night, he has adlib pretty much of haylage and looks just about right and doesnt do heavy work.

All the other bits that teeth, worming etc, and wouldnt worry about too much riding until she picks up a bit.  

Rather than report you it would have been better if these know alls had advised you that a horse like her needs more forage!

Good luck with her she looks lovely! Whereabouts in oxon are you? (pm me if you prefer!)







[/ QUOTE ] yes you are so right 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and its true, if they had any worries or concerns they shouldve came and talked to me instead of getting the RSPCA involved.
my horses are kept in Eynsham/Cassington


----------



## amandaco2 (3 March 2010)

i would report it to the police and keep evidence of it all and report each 'new' thing as it goes along, which will hopefully not be for long.

i would also get the mares teeth done asap and feed her adib hay so she has free access to it all the time- it may be less wasteful to put it into haynets. 
my 16h good doer gets through a bale of hay a day on her own, so i think you could up the fibre intake alot.

and add in a high oil chaff like alfa a oil and feed her as many times a day as possible.

and make sure her worm counts are done and her tape/encysted are covered using equest promax or similar wormer.

and keep her warm and well rugged.

and stay off facebook or change your account.

situation sounds horrid, hope it gets sorted!


----------



## ischa (3 March 2010)

ditto above really just  all thing that have been said 
get teeth cheacked or any underlining problems for the reason her being underweight 
give more forage 
try and divide into three or four feeds to help her digest it more 
also there are plenty of feed places that help with making a diet programs based on that horses needs 
make sure worming is correct with a worm count 
and also  i wouldnt ride till she atleast picked up


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (3 March 2010)

How thick is her rug, lightweight, mediumweight, heavyweight?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

Thanks everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




and about the riding, ive only ridden her about 2 or 3 times in the past 2 months since the weather has improved a bit, buts its not really working its just a walk around a few fields, thats all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
How thick is her rug, lightweight, mediumweight, heavyweight? 

[/ QUOTE ]
im not too sure tbh, i think a medium or heavy weight. but next winter im going to double rug her to see if it helps 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## only_me (3 March 2010)

450g is a HW rug 
	
	
		
		
	


	





As for the oil, my horse gets cheapest frying oil (he loves it! rest of horses on yard get veggie oil 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

I think the first thing you need to do is get her teeth checked, because apart from the feed if the teeth are sharp then the bit would be rather uncomfortable in her mouth when you are riding her 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Good luck with the weight, and imo, do a worm count before you worm her, no point pouring chemicals down throat if not needed


----------



## WoopsiiD (3 March 2010)

Read the whole post and nothing new to add that has not already been said by people with far more knowledge than me. I just wanted to say that this is HHO at its best!!! Great advice, OP taking on board everything and no one resorting to name calling.
Today I remembered why i joined!
To the OP-lovely looking mare hope things turn out ok for you both.


----------



## natalia (3 March 2010)

OK, I wouldn't have any horse of mine in this condition. Not being nasty but she looks a bit rough. Here's what I would do-
1. Book decent equine dentist to some out and do her teeth ASAP if they haven't been done
2. Buy some new rugs, a decent heavy weight (premier equine, fal, rambo or similar) its coming up to spring so you should pick up some bargains in the sales. You can adjust rug layers as need be, but my fully clipped 14.2hh is out all winter wearing his premier equine HW and mark todd under rug duvet thing and is warm and fat as a house and not a great doer. 
3. Feed ad lib hay, even better if you can get haylege. Even better if you can buy a round bale feeder (ideally 2) and get two round bales put in. Our group of 4 that live out go through 2 large round bales of hay in a week all through the winter. One bale of hay a day between 4 is a quarter of the amount they need!!!
4. Feed good quality feed at least twice daily, I would suggest alfa a oil, weight gain mix, sugar beet, oil added extra and maybe some sort of all round conditioner or balancer such as top spec. My competition mares are on three largish feeds daily, and still not fat on this!
5. Ensure she has access to a 3 sided shelter out the wind and rain, not all TB's cope well with living out and this is the least you can do for her.
6. Make sure she's up to date with worming. If not ask your vet for some advise. 
I hate to say it but if you financially can't afford to hay or feed her you should find her someone who can and get yourself a more native good doer type who will cope better in these conditions.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Read the whole post and nothing new to add that has not already been said by people with far more knowledge than me. I just wanted to say that this is HHO at its best!!! Great advice, OP taking on board everything and no one resorting to name calling.
Today I remembered why i joined!
To the OP-lovely looking mare hope things turn out ok for you both. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Eeeeee thank youuu


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (3 March 2010)

I have seen far more horses skinnier so please don't worry.

My TB boy is 28 this year and did drop a bit of weight in Dec/Jan when it was much colder.  He's a bit of a fussy eater too (poor doer) and I introduced him to barley rings to his usual fibre feeds which he loves.  He also get adlib hay but is only out at the week ends (at the moment) at he can't stand being out more than a couple of hours as he would be charging around the field for hours getting well stressed and loose far too much weight and be lame for a couple of days so he is kept on the yard on a large area with the stable door open 24/7.  He is so much happier like this although I would like him out in the field more.
The things I have to do to make him happy.  In the summer he can do as he pleases - wonder out to his field or indoors.  
I haven't tried him with the TV yet!


----------



## cptrayes (3 March 2010)

Your neighbours are out of order but looking at your mare she needs to be stabled at night in winter.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Your neighbours are out of order but looking at your mare she needs to be stabled at night in winter. 

[/ QUOTE ]
i agree but my mare cant be stabled as she gets panicy and stressed when shes inside and gets to the point where she kicks whinies and tried to escape. plus my stables have been wrecked by some drunk driver crashing into my field and demolishing the stables with his car, so the field owners are currently sorting it out


----------



## Alexart (3 March 2010)

These women should not be acting in this way it is totally pointless and a waste of everyones time!!
I have to say from the pics though she is in pretty bad condition, I would stop riding her altogether until she has put a lot more weight and muscle on, as I'm sure her saddle won't be fitting properly and rubbing against bone, plus she simply won't have the reserves even for just a bit of riding around a field, 4 months or so off should be fine.
You're doing all the right things though, but a small bale between 4 horses is not nearly enough.  My TB's who also aren't great doers are on add lib haylage all winter and a molassed tub lick/horselyx, I try and put a lot of weight on them over summer - obviously not obese or anything, but enough to see them through the worst of winter, they will usually have lost it by spring.  I'd say give her at least a bale a day with 3 smaller feeds, and as others have said oil of any sort - cooking/frying/veggie etc are fine and a very good way of putting the flab back on!!  
Get her teeth done and a vet to do a blood test to make sure nothing else is wrong, and a worm count as some horses build up a resistance to certain wormers - do you rotate the type of wormer you use every year? and worm for the right types of worms at the right times of year? - all very complicated I know but worth writing out a yearly worming plan and do all at the same time.
Good luck and keep us posted how she does with the dentist and vet.


----------



## xxxloz123 (3 March 2010)

hey, i wouldnt worry to much i had  4 complaints from rspca about my boy when he lost weight. he has a severe pollen and dust allergy so he heaves which causes him to loose weight. people would come into my field and let him through to the next field where there was more grass not knowing they could have killed him by doing so. some people are just nosey these days and dont know what they are talking about 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I still get shouted at still by people walking passed. but as long as you know you are doing all you can then thats all that counts


----------



## Amymay (4 March 2010)

QR   [ QUOTE ]
 Having seen your photos, yes she is underweight but not a welfare case. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I would say she is, actually - sorry OP.

You've had some really great advice on here - and Irishlife has described beautifully what you need to do.

I would just add that stabling her overnight so that she can have as much hay as she needs and wants would be high on my list of priorities.  But in the absence of a stable, you need to ensure that all of the horses are getting adlib hay throughout the day (basically a constant supply).

I can see why your neighbours are concerned


----------



## _HP_ (4 March 2010)

QR

I can also see why the neighbours are concerned but certainly do not agree with how they are handling it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





My lad was in a similar 'state' when he first appeared on this forum and has come good with ad lib good grass and hay and a high fibre diet with a blob of oil while living out. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





OP...I would make sure there is enough hay out there that there is some left in the morning. As has been mentioned, teeth checked and make sure you have your worming correct and that she is warm enough/ or not too warm...I see she has a good fluffy winter coat of her own. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




If no improvement, I would have her checked by the vet to make sure there is no underlying problem..

Good luck


----------



## seabiscuit (4 March 2010)

Sorry but she looks absolutely shocking :-(

Youv'e had some excellent advice on here.

She needs adlib hay- so you will need to put out at least 3 bales of hay a day if you have 4 horses in the field.

2 good feeds a day- a good scoop/scoop and a half of something like build up cubes or conditioning cubes with speedibeet, alfa oil in each feed. Twice a day, not just once.

Also very important- a excellent heavyweight rug on her- you need at least two heavyweights on her in winter ( one on top of the other ) two rugs with a full neck cover. Until she is a normal weight there is no way she can build up again unless she is properly and heavily rugged. - the weather is getting warmer now but this is worth bearing in mind for when/if it ever gets cold and wet again. As soon as the rain and wind is back, pile those rugs on.


----------



## Tinypony (4 March 2010)

I've got one thing to add. Horses stomachs are only roughly the size of a football, so bear that in mind when feeding.  If your grandad is nearby, it's much better to split her daily hard feed into 3 or even 4 feeds than to feed big buckets twice a day.
Agree with what the others have said, she does need a bit of help, and she definitely needs constant access to ad-lib forage.


----------



## Suzie86 (4 March 2010)

she does look a lot older than 17, more like 27!!! my boy is 19 and he looks nothing like that!! so yeah i can see why they would be concerned she does look a state! However, the way your neighbours are handling things is so nasty and sounds like you do really care about the mare and want whats best for her 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 just listen to all the advice on here, and fingers crossed coming out of the winter now so her condition should start to pick up


----------



## R2R (4 March 2010)

To be honest I think she looks awful, but it is easily sortable with hard work. 

I know tbs drop off (have a yard full of them) but none of ours are ribby or look like that  they are all fed twice a day as we work full time, have ad lib hay, and more rugs than you think they need?

My tb lived out till October/November, he was ridden twice a week as I had no time, and still looked fat (but not muscled) 

TBH your neighbours sound like bullying idiots, however if you were next door to me I would offer to help you too. If she is that bad, perhaps a change might help. PM me if you want some help as we have lots of experience with ex racers etc, and tb rehab.


----------



## Archangel (4 March 2010)

QR - just to add a couple of extra things to the excellent advice already given.  

1. Weigh her every month (mark it on the weigh tape). That way you can adjust feed up and down as required.
2. Ring D&amp;H or any feed company and ask their advice (you will need to know her current weight and the exact dry weight of all her feeds at the moment).
3. Weigh each feed, I find judging by eye is very unreliable.  I weigh out each feed for the week ahead and put them in carrier bags.  That way I just have to tip them in a bucket and add water (mine are elderly so have everything soaked). Saves lots of time.

I would not wait until next winter to get it sorted, she may pick up on the Spring grass but you need to be ahead of the seasons if you have a tricky feeder.  I would obviously be careful round the flushes, but for her I would preparing her for winter well ahead and have her in absolutely topping condition and on a rising nutrition level at the start of it.

Best of luck with all the changes, I was struggling with feeding my ancient ones, I felt like I was piling the food in and still losing the battle.  The best thing I ever did was pick up the feed helpline number and implement the changes above.


----------



## DiablosGold (4 March 2010)

You've had some excellent advice.

I would just add - I would not be riding her until she's up to a normal weight if she were mine.

Imagine a seriously thin person being made to go for a jog - it would burn more calories and be extremely difficult.

I would also buy her a thicker rug now rather than next winter, it will still be cold for a while and she will be feeling it the most.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (4 March 2010)

do you have enough rugs to keep her nice and warm whilst the weather is crappy?

do you know what rug size she is? i have a lovely HW weatherbeeta that's a bit too small for Raff which i'm happy to donate to you. whereabouts are you?

xxx


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (4 March 2010)

Lots of good advice already been said. I would only add that in addition to upping her forage and protein, she could do with being kept a lot warmer.  

Thoroughbreds tend to drop weight just from trying to keep themselves warm. They weren't bred to withstand living out in a British winter, so in preparation for next year, if she has to live out, it would be a good idea to invest in some lovely thick duvet under-rugs and a good quality heavyweight turnout with a neck for next year.

I tend to rug day by day, layering mine up according to the weather that day, some days they look like michelin man, and other days if the suns shining and the winds dropped I take away the under rugs.  Always trying to maintain a constant temperature for the horse.

Keep an eye on ebay for some second hand rug Bargains, or buy them in the summer, as you can often get good winter-turnout bargains when the shops need to get rid of stock.


----------



## Achinghips (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I've got one thing to add. Horses stomachs are only roughly the size of a football, so bear that in mind when feeding.  If your grandad is nearby, it's much better to split her daily hard feed into 3 or even 4 feeds than to feed big buckets twice a day.
Agree with what the others have said, she does need a bit of help, and she definitely needs constant access to ad-lib forage. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree with this 110%, my TB has 3 or 4 small feeds a day, on 2 big feeds she just seemed to pooh all the food out without absorbing it. When I split measures into 3 or 4 meals through the day, and added some oil for calories, and used A &amp; P Calm and Condition added to her speedibeet the difference was noticeable within 5 days.


----------



## ester (4 March 2010)

Given recent (carrot/spud) events I dont think that people saying that just because the RSPCA says the horse is fine then it is 
	
	
		
		
	


	





OP your horse needs a vet check, a dental check and if all ok from that some food. Even a poor doer out in winter can look better than that and I can understand why your neighbours would be concerned. Worming entirely depends on what you wormed her with. 
just for comparison my welsh cob good doer gets 5/6 slices of hay a day, out on grass during the day and stabled at night and he is not overweight so the quantity being fed to the number of horses out there just isnt enough IMO

I havent spotted it on here yet but on this board many have reported good results with the soft and soak range if there is a problem with her teeth, although she isnt that old that there should be an ongoing age issue.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 March 2010)

QR
Our 27 yr old ex-broodmare who used to be a really good doer will only eat a small amount of hay, in spite of the fact that she is up to date with the dentist.  So, she comes in at night October-May, has a trug of Alfa-A Oil  &amp; Graze-on and a bucket feed of soaked grassnuts night and morning.  We do have to monitor her wieght very carefully as she now drops weight easily but this regime seems to work.
OP I'm sorry your neighbours are being so horrid and agree that you should keep the police informed about their behaviour. I am glad that you are going to follow the excellent advice given on here by some very knowledgeable people and get her teeth done asap, increase her feed, make sure she isn't being harried away from the hay even when there is enough available and stop riding her until she is back to an acceptable weight and can carry you (tbh you look too big for her atm).


----------



## Llanali (4 March 2010)

I'm afraid I too think she looks very poor. I've always had skinny TBs, and with the exception of when one of mine had a virus, i don't think I've ever let mine slip that much. 

I appreciate she will not be muscled but her topline is non existant and her neck line virtually concave. You've had wonderful advice so I hope it helps, and I'm sorry you've had to deal with such unpleasant treatment. Whilst I feel there is cause for concern, there is certainly not cause to behave as these people have done. 

To give you another example, I have 7 living out. the fat retired cobs have half a bale at night each and stabled, and a third of a bale in the field in morning each, decent grass (well, for the season LOL) and two feeds of half a scoop hifi each. they look good. I've got a five year old very very light work having the same amount of hay and grass and no feed, and living out, and a couple of others. I have a TB x mare in full work, on 3 feeds a day, totalling 1 scp mix, 1 1/2 scps sugarbeet, 2 scoops Alfa, one scoop HIFI and carrots, as well as a whole bale to herself of good hay.

Hope the sitatuion is soon more settled.


----------



## OWLIE185 (4 March 2010)

I would ask your vet to come out and give your horse a health check and at the same time check and rasp it's teeth.  You could also get the flue and Tetanus jabs done if they are about to run out.

Is your horse rugged sufficiently well?

If you are a Gold Member of the BHS you can get free legal advice from their dedicated legal helpline.


----------



## lilly1 (4 March 2010)

Fantastic advice already on here. She is poor but i have seen worse.  Sounds like you really care about her and taking everything on board.  Only thing i will add is it might be worth getting the fit of your saddle checked too. It may be the picture but it looks like its sitting quite low.


----------



## Vixxy (4 March 2010)

You have been given great advice so far. I know what skinny TB are like I use to have one and she was a nightmare to keep weight and condition on in Winter, lots of feed bills and hard work. Too much for me to keep up with being ill, therefore I only have good doers and they are spoilt and I feel good keeping them.

In honesty if she was mine I would be worried, the horse should have heavy weight blankets now as she needs them now not next winter, access to ad lib quality hay or better still haylage and the correct feeding regime. Every horse should be having teeth done routinely same with worming, not just if they look poor. I would not ride a horse in her condition, it would not be fair.

If your horse has been like this for some time I can understand why you have been reported, I guess they wont stop until they see an improvement. I think you need a huge rethink on the way you are keeping your horse! Sorry if I seem harsh but I can only give my opinion. I am not having a dig at you and really hope for some lovely new pics soon of your TB looking healthier


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
do you have enough rugs to keep her nice and warm whilst the weather is crappy?

do you know what rug size she is? i have a lovely HW weatherbeeta that's a bit too small for Raff which i'm happy to donate to you. whereabouts are you?

xxx 

[/ QUOTE ] well i have 1 rug for her cuz her 2nd rug broke 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ooo i do know i just cant remember XD but my horses are in eynsham, oxfordshire 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 March 2010)

What size rug is she? xx


----------



## Wobblywibble (4 March 2010)

She does look undernourished but excellent advice given here.  Do you have a pic of her before she lost the weight?


----------



## SirenaXVI (4 March 2010)

Sorry but I too think she looks very poor, I certainly would not be riding her.

You say you feed her 'buckets', please bear in mind that a horses stomach is very small and cannot cope with huge meals, they are trickle feeders and they are designed to eat 18 out of 24 hours.  Try feeding her three smaller feeds rather than two buckets.

I am a little confused re the hay situation, first you say she has a bale a day, then you add that she has to share it with three other horses, then you say actually it is two.  However much it is, it is almost certainly not enough.  I would give her ad lib hay.  30 bales will only last two weeks as you currently feed so it would be worth getting in some more.

Try feeding her a good quality chaff instead of normal chaff which is basically chopped straw and has little or no calorific content.  Alfa Oil and Speedibeet are both excellent sources of calories, please do not be tempted to pump a whole load of cereals into her, this is a waste of time weight wise, fibre and oil are the way to go.

Sorry, I know you say she has just been wormed but she also looks wormy to me, it would be worth taking a worm count (bear in mind tape worm will not show up) and most definitely have her teeth checked.

I am not sure how old she is but she looks like an elderly lady in need of some TLC, however I do not feel that she is an RSPCA case and agree that your neighbours have gone about things in an appalling way.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
She does look undernourished but excellent advice given here.  Do you have a pic of her before she lost the weight? 

[/ QUOTE ]
yeah  [image]http://s859.photobucket.com/albums/ab155/chuck2492/Lady/?action=view&amp;current=Lady2.jpg[/image] but im not sure how to upload it on here properly :/


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
What size rug is she? xx 

[/ QUOTE ]
6Ft 3 Methinks


----------



## jhoward (4 March 2010)

here we go lol


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
here we go lol 
Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 how do you do it? just so i can do it myself in the future 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Spudlet (4 March 2010)

How long ago was that taken? She has had an awful winter hasn't she... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have to be honest - if I had seen your horse in her field while I was out walking, I would have reported it. I wouldn't have expected it to be a prosecution case (by which I mean I wouldn't have expected the horse to be removed, nothing more) but I would have called it in so you could get some advice and support. I'm not saying this to be nasty to you, but her weight loss has been serious and if I had just seen her without knowing who she belonged to I would have seen this as a matter for the pros.

You have some good advice on here and some ideas on where else you can turn to. You do need to get her sorted and get prepared for next winter now so that she gets on better next time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It is natural for horses to loose weight over winter, but not that much.

You might consider getting an open barn type arrangement for her if she panics in her stable - basically I'm thinking of  field shelter with a gate on it, so that she has warmth and shelter but more space and a view. She may feel more comfortable with this next winter.

I am a bit disappointed that the RSPCA didn't offer you this advice to help the horse, but there we go.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
How long ago was that taken? She has had an awful winter hasn't she... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
this was taken just after i got her a few years ago but its the best picture i could find to show you what she looks like at her normal weight. this is what shes like between about april-december-ish. shes doing really well and will be better soon in a matter of weeks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 that picture of her lost weight was taken about a month ago when she dropped it in a matter of a week 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but she looks so much better now compared to that photo


----------



## SirenaXVI (4 March 2010)

Any chance of a more recent photo please?


----------



## Spudlet (4 March 2010)

It's good that she's looking better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But it's a bit worrying for her to drop weight really quickly - has the vet seen her?

She is a very lovely girly at her best, and I'm sure that you will be able to keep her lovely all year round with a few simple changes


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
It's good that she's looking better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But it's a bit worrying for her to drop weight really quickly - has the vet seen her?

[/ QUOTE ]
yeah she been under the vet since i got her and get regular visits from him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he says everything fine, and yeah it is worrying about how fast she drops it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it was weird cuz i took her rug off one day and was like "oh she hasnt lost her weight this year!!!" then a week later i took her rug off again and was shocked to see how thin and ribby she was!! but i had her rug off a few days ago shes looking so much better


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Any chance of a more recent photo please? 

[/ QUOTE ]
ill post one if you tell me how


----------



## Spudlet (4 March 2010)

I would start condition scoring her every couple of days and using a weigh tape as others have suggested so you can monitor her to make sure she is going in the right direction.

You can find out how to do this here if you are unsure 
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/information/right_weight_advice


----------



## jhoward (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Any chance of a more recent photo please? 

[/ QUOTE ]
ill post one if you tell me how  

[/ QUOTE ]

when you upload to photo bucket, click on a picture then if you look to the right theres  a bit that says share this image. the bootom link of the 4 options.. IMG Code.. copy the whole thing and just paste it to a reply on this thread.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

just a few months ago


----------



## Bowen4Horses (4 March 2010)

she is adorable!


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
she is adorable! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank You 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Shes Got The Most Amazingly Spirited Personality Shes Like My Best Friend &lt;3


----------



## SirenaXVI (4 March 2010)

Thanks but I meant one taken in the last month so that we can see how much she has put on


----------



## Achinghips (4 March 2010)

She is a lovely looker at her best.  Do check under her rug daily, though - in case it starts to rub or she gets something caught under there, and you do need to be grooming her too under her rug at least 2/3 times a week, in case she gets a skin infection.
TB's are absolute HOT HOUSE ORCHIDS, massively time and resource consuming - they're not like Dales ponies, or  natives.  It can be such a pain sometimes to carefully manage a horse this delicate, but it is worth it.


----------



## Spudlet (4 March 2010)

She'a beautiful, and provided the vet says she's healthy I see no reason why she can't be like that all year round with a few changes to her management. You do need to sort it out, but you can do it


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks but I meant one taken in the last month so that we can see how much she has put on 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Sorry i havent got one, ill try and get one this weekend


----------



## brucea (4 March 2010)

We had a horse at the yard who actually shed the weight off when she was rugged, but kept it on nicely and looked marvelous if muddy) when simply left unrugged in all weathers.

Mine drops like a stone if he is left eithout a rug. Strange.


----------



## Starzaan (4 March 2010)

My big showjumper is a VERY poor doer, and have finally cracked it with - 
breakfast - 
1 scoop Diamond Condition and Show Cubes
1/2 scoop Blue Chip Original
1 scoop Kwikbeet
1 scoop Mollichaff Showshine
1 mug Corn Oil

supper - 
2 scoops Cubes
1/2 scoop Blue Chip
1 scoop Kwikbeet
1 scoop Mollichaff
1 mug Corn oil

11pm -
as breakfast

He also has constant access to ad lib haylage - one medium sized bale out in the field per day, and 5 large slices of haylage in his hay bar at night, topped up at 11pm. If anyone notices that he's finished his haylage, he gets more! 
He is in medium to hard work, and now looks fab on this!


----------



## Weezy (4 March 2010)

I live about 15 mins from Eynsham - if you would like me to come over and help you tidy her up and sort out dietary requirements then I am more than happy to, PM me if you like


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I live about 15 mins from Eynsham - if you would like me to come over and help you tidy her up and sort out dietary requirements then I am more than happy to, PM me if you like 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
oh awesome 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but i think im sorted now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 where abouts are your horses kept then? id love to meet up some time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Bowen4Horses (4 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I live about 15 mins from Eynsham - if you would like me to come over and help you tidy her up and sort out dietary requirements then I am more than happy to, PM me if you like 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

what a lovely offer! x


----------



## Amymay (5 March 2010)

Fantastic offer from Weezy, OP.  One you should definately take up.


----------



## misst (5 March 2010)

OP this is an ongoing problem so I doubt it is "sorted" though hopefully you are on the right road now. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Please take Weezy up on the offer - it was extremely generous and we can all learn a lot from each other 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Whilst I am sure you love your girlie I for one was rather shocked at her appearance. Also I would be concerned about riding a horse in that condition - and I bet the saddle hasnt been refitted since her weight loss so it will be sore for her.


----------



## MrsElle (5 March 2010)

I have a 28 year old who didn't winter well last winter.  

This winter her feed and routine have been changed and she is doing well to the extent I have had to drop a feed as she put so much weight on!

If your mare is dropping weight like this every winter it would suggest that a new feeding regime is needed - the current/past ones are evidently not working.  

My girl is on 16+, fibre beet and mollichop and that works for her.  Every horse is different however, and what works for one might not work for another.  

I echo what everyone has said about hay - one bale between 4 horses is not enough.  Mine have ad lib hay as soon as the grass has stopped growing and they tell me when it is no longer needed when they leave it in favour of the grass when it starts growing.

I also know how difficult it is when you have a mix of horses in together.  I have a cob who puts weight on just looking at feed, a Fell who is just right and Ellie who is a poor doer during winter.  

Do up your horses feed to three or four feeds a day and provide ad lib hay/haylege.  It will only take a week or two on an increased diet for you to start to see a difference.

Let us know how you get on! x


----------



## hyperellie1 (12 March 2010)

i have a good doer and a very poor doer.... for years i've moaned about how i cant get any weight off of my fat boy, he could live on thin air.... but now i realise that having a skinny minnie is by far worse.... the guilt you feel when you start to see ribs appearing is far worse and you feel helpless to stop it!

i have to say the only thing that helps my boy (who is only 4!) is ab lib hay and it really does have to be ab lib, meaning ensuring that all horses in the field have a pile as far away from each other as possible, numerous times a day!!!! we have a system where by every person that goes to the field hays the horses, there are 3 horses in our field, and two in the adjacent field and all owners hay the horses..... my big boy is in a completely different field, but the other 2 horses in skinny minnies field are good doers so prob dont need so much hay but their owners accept that horses, whatever their size/shape, are designed to graze and that their gut needs to be working for as much of the day as possible!!!
 sometimes i've found that after i walk away little man gets chased away from all piles of hay by the big bully, so in this instance we've had to start bringing him in to ensure he gets enough hay.... its a right palavar but helps his weight..... he still looks skinny even with the constant feeding, so although he was broken in the autumn we wont do any more work with him till the grass starts coming through and his weight picks up. Incidentally even my very fat cob gets almost a bale of hay a day as i am a true believer that horses should graze, fat or not!

hope this helps...... maybe just increase your mares hay intake for now and just pray that spring hurries up and arrives.....but keep smiling and remember that in the world of horses, every bugger has an opinion on everything you do! X


----------



## Achinghips (13 March 2010)

To OP: Any news/progress yet on the new regime/have you taken any of the advice offered?


----------



## MagicMelon (14 March 2010)

Can't see the original pic - says its been removed?  Can you post again?

Based on the fact that you agree your horse does struggle to hold weight - I would definately be doing as much as possible to deal with this.  Has she had her teeth checked, wormed etc.?  Is she well rugged?  Perhaps changing her hay to haylage would add some more calories to her diet and you could feed more than once/twice per day.  Try changing her current feed to a different conditioning feed (some work for some and not others), try adding soya oil to her diet etc.?  

Otherwise, how about simply changing fields if possible?


----------



## Apercrumbie (14 March 2010)

Have you tried her on haylage?  I know it's expensive but it might make the difference.  I have a similar problem with my thoroughbred and what I use is Bailey's No 4 which keeps the weight on him like a treat.  You feed it with chaff and mix. 
Sorry, I have very little advice with regard to the awful neighbours   Good luck with them!


----------



## Biscuit (14 March 2010)

Sounds like it would be a great idea to get someone to come out and help you. I had a look at photobucket and if this is the horse you are talking about I must say I understand why people are concerned about it, even if it sounds like they are not very nice about telling you.  Please do take the good advice you have been given here on the forum, good luck!

http://s859.photobucket.com/albums/ab155/chuck2492/Lady/?action=view&current=ladylou-1.jpg


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (14 March 2010)

Have you spoken to the people and been upfront like you are on here? Perhaps they just don't understand. People see an underweight animal and immediately think abuse (same is not thought of with over weight animals though!! should be!) But perhaps if you explained everything in a way they can understand (speak slowly) then they may see you are not an evil horse abusing woman. Perhaps even print some info of the internet if you can regarding tbs and how they can lose weight. Is she rugged? they do need extra warmth in the winter as they can use a lot of energy to keep warm, but expect you know this. At the end of the day you know you are taking care of your mare and you can either move, or just deal with it each time it happens. Hugs


----------



## ruscara (14 March 2010)

I am sorry to have to say this, but if I had a pony that looked like this a few months ago:







and she now looks like this:







I would be concerned that I was doing something very wrong.  And be seeking urgent advice.  People are being very kind on here, for the most part, but seriously something needs to be done for the good of this poor mare.


----------



## Kallibear (14 March 2010)

Has anyone actually looked at the photo and compared the two conditions without the fluff involved? Because if you do you'll see there isn't the huge big difference everyone is making out. 

She's all shaggy and has very little muscle, but that swan neck is obviously part of her conformation and it's just make to look worse by the scraggly mane. He shoulder blades aren't obvious and her hips aren't sticking out - her flat un-rounded bum is just her pelvic conformation. Obviously the saddles in the way but her ribs aren't obvious either.

She has lost weight and could do with a little more but she really isn't that thin, it's just a very unflattering stance she's got!

OP - does she have a standard neck rug, so her neck shows? If so I suspect that's why the interfering old bags keep reporting you - your girl has an unusually slim 'swan' neck and generally that kind of neck goes with emaciation, which your girl ISN'T.

You obviously need to make a bit of adjustment to your feeding of her (lots of good suggestions, but adlib good hay and a nice thick full-neck rug should really help (ebay the rug!) but she doesn't look as terrible as some are trying to make out, so don't let it get you down. At least you, unlike many, as asking for advice and help!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (14 March 2010)

Agree completely.

I find that a good mane trim will improve a neckline.


----------



## Achinghips (16 March 2010)

Any news on this girl?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (16 March 2010)

Hey  Thanks for the comments and advise. 
yes i do actually have a rud that covers the neck  and im planning on trimming her mane very soon because, i agree, its getting very long 

yes i have changed a few things in her feed, shes now on a different build up food + chaff + oil  so hopefully this weekend when i get to spend the day down the field i can get her rug off and take a few photos to post on here and see if theres any imporvement  x


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (16 March 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			Have you spoken to the people and been upfront like you are on here? Perhaps they just don't understand. People see an underweight animal and immediately think abuse (same is not thought of with over weight animals though!! should be!) But perhaps if you explained everything in a way they can understand (speak slowly) then they may see you are not an evil horse abusing woman. Perhaps even print some info of the internet if you can regarding tbs and how they can lose weight. Is she rugged? they do need extra warmth in the winter as they can use a lot of energy to keep warm, but expect you know this. At the end of the day you know you are taking care of your mare and you can either move, or just deal with it each time it happens. Hugs 

Click to expand...

Hehe you made me giggle  but yeah on a serious note  we have talked to the other people, after the came raging over and had a PROPER go at my friend :s she even admitted to knowing we look after my mare and she knows shes well looked after, she was just doing all of this for attention and to make me look like a bad person :/ x


----------



## Achinghips (16 March 2010)

smashing  areyou giving more hay too?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (16 March 2010)

Well theres an extra few chunks thrown out


----------



## Amymay (17 March 2010)

Has anyone actually looked at the photo and compared the two conditions without the fluff involved? Because if you do you'll see there isn't the huge big difference everyone is making out.
		
Click to expand...





			She has lost weight and could do with a little more but she really isn't that thin, it's just a very unflattering stance she's got!
		
Click to expand...

And you own a horse(s)????????  Words fail me.


Jadey - really hope you took Weezy up on her offer, and that your management has been comprehensively reviewed for your lovely little horse.


----------



## Tinypony (17 March 2010)

Ruscara has said exactly what I'm thinking.  You've had plenty of advice earlier up on the thread about getting her more forage, the right diet, more frequent feeds.  You could try following it for a month and see what she looks like then.  Apart from that, if she still looks as she does in that ridden photo, you shouldn't be riding her.  If she needs a leg stretch take her out in-hand.  
She's not even that old...


----------



## SirenaXVI (17 March 2010)

amymay said:



			And you own a horse(s)????????  Words fail me.


Jadey - really hope you took Weezy up on her offer, and that your management has been comprehensively reviewed for your lovely little horse.
		
Click to expand...

With you there Amymay, cannot believe someone would think that there was not much of a difference!

Jadey would love to see some photos


----------



## Andalusianlover (17 March 2010)

Go to your solicitor for some advice or take an injunction out on them to stop harassing you!


----------



## MrReally (17 March 2010)

She is a lovely looking horse. I would take weezy up on her offer as it can be hard when you feel people are getting at you to be objective. Weezy would be able to see the horse in the flesh, see how much it has/hasn't improved and help you out with some suggestions.
You have had some really good advice on her I'm sure you will get her sorted soon. I will add that I think you need to consider how you would react if this was someone elses horse and you saw them drop this amount of weight in such a short time I think your neighbours are just concerned, but yes they could have handled it a bit better.

Good luck


----------



## Nudibranch (17 March 2010)

The horse is rather thin and I'm sure the OP will be able to follow the various pieces of advice given on here so she will gain some weight. But I have to agree that she isn't all THAT thin, and I am in no doubt that her conformation just adds to the effect. She isn't put together very well; yes she has a kind face, but there do seem to be one or two bandwagon-jumping, reactionary posts on here which I don't think help the OP.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (17 March 2010)

I haven't read all the replies but looking at the pic of your girl I'd say that unless there is a physical reason she does look neglected and underfed.  clearly you are trying your best but a TB living out with very little grass in one of the coldest winters we've had for 30 years needs a thick full neck rug/s ad lib hay (a bale is no where near enough) and at least two feeds per day.

which should consist of something like alpah a oil, (two scoops per feed)  Sugar beet, you can give up to 7 scoops of soaked speedibeet a day (in her evening feed) a broad spectrum vit/min and a good conditioning feed like TS Cool and condition cubes.

Her wooley coat is because she is cold.


----------



## Puppy (17 March 2010)

amymay said:



			And you own a horse(s)????????  Words fail me.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree. The mare is in very poor condition in that second picture. My oldie is significantly older and I would be mortified if she looked like that. 

For nearly all of winter my veteran has had her own separate paddock (done with electric fencing) so that she can have ab lib top quality haylage. I'm talking about up to 25kg put in her hay hutch at a time, costing over £30 a bale. Yes, it can be expensive, and troublesome to do this (lord knows keeping my other horse, a good doer, out of Star's paddock has been a headache and a half), but that's what my oldie needs to keep her well, and thus my duty as her owner to give her. 

This is not just aimed at OP, whom I applaud on asking for advice, and I hope is taking it, especially Weezy's kind offer... Quite frequently on here I see posts where people can't keep weight on their horse, but make excuses about why they can't feed a greater amount/quality forage, because their horse is out with others. Well, then change that fact. Instead they are filling them with large hard feeds, which is not the best thing for the horse's weight or health, and complete false economy.


----------



## TGM (17 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			Quite frequently on here I see posts where people can't keep weight on their horse, but make excuses about why they can't feed a greater amount/quality forage, because their horse is out with others. Well, then change that fact. Instead they are filling them with large hard feeds, which is not the best thing for the horse's weight or health, and complete false economy. 

Click to expand...

Got to agree with this entirely!


----------



## KingCharles (17 March 2010)

That horse hardly looks strong enought in the second photo to be carrying its self around, let alone a rider! She looks dull and withdrawn. Im sorry but i too woudl report you to the RSPCA if i saw you riding that horse around.  Not all horses can winter out fully , and yoru horse looks like the type that would benefit from acess to a stable over night. You need advice from an equine nutritionist, many feed companies offer you this service and can advise the amounts to be fed. If she where mien i would be having blood tests done by my vet to rule out anything underlying. Every bit of weight is precious to your girl at the moment, and riding her is not going to be helping her. She is obviously lacking somewhere. 

For those of you that feel that horse in in exceptable condition to be worked , i am shocked!! She lacks the muscle and strength to be ridden comfortably. How the does the saddle still fit? 

Im sorry but the likelyhood is that intill something constructive is done to help this mare, you are going to keep having the rspca call. Simply chucking otu a few more chunks of hay just isnt going to cut it. You cant even be sure of what amouts she is eating.


----------



## KingCharles (17 March 2010)

MrReally said:



			I think your neighbours are just concerned, but yes they could have handled it a bit better.

Good luck 

Click to expand...

How could of they do you feel?

I don't knwo the Op in person so obviously i can only go off the information in thsi thread. However every bit of advice and concern seem sto have been met with an excuse or a fob off from the OP. Giving me the impression that if i where her neighbour, and i had approached the op about my concerns the same pattern of behaviour would occur. So that leaves only the choice of calling out the rspca.


----------



## exracerfan (17 March 2010)

Sorry, havent read all the posts, but just want to say that a TB living out should have complete 24/7 access to hay, such as the big round bale ones or hayledge. If putting small bales out, there should always be a bit left when putting fresh ones out so you know she has plenty.  If I feed small bales, I always up the amount given, if its all gone when I go to feed again.  If she grows a lot of coat fast, that takes up to 80% of her feed, especially when growing a new winter or summer one.


----------



## Serenity087 (17 March 2010)

And now the worst of HHO....

IMO, bear in mind I have cobs who spend their entire lives getting fat on thin air, is that the horse is not a big horse.  She looks slightly fatter in the good photo because of Jadey hiding her hips by lying on her.
The second photo is a horrific angle, making her hips stick out, and her neck look long.  However, inspection showed her condition to be not as far off as it looked.  Anyone would think we were talking about a skeleton.

Bear in mind this is a TB who has been out all winter, slightly misguided maybe, but not cruel.  Extra hay is always good, I loathe people who go for feeding up by feed (that said, I've stuck Dorey on some hard feed because her feed intake has dropped due to being preggers!! Only exception, imo!).  However, sugarbeet, topline cubes and a fair bit of chaff won't hurt for weight gain.

End of the day, we're not perfect.  No one is.  Jadey loves her horse and made a mistake.  The fact that posts have taken a spiral downwards is sad.

Mine was naked, pregnant, on limited haylage and no feed all winter.  How are you supposed to know what's best for your horse unless you try it?


----------



## Thisbe (17 March 2010)

£60 a week thats way too much for grass livery, I pay £30 and live in Surrey.  Is she rugged ???? that can make a massive difference to weight in the winter, and I would have her on 3 feeds.


----------



## Tormenta (17 March 2010)

Have to agree with the above! Some horses are greedier than others, top-ranking and those lower down will get maybe some snatched mouthfuls here and there while they are constantly shifted along from piles of hay/haylage by other horses.  I watched horses at a livery yard a few years ago and a mare who must have been lower ranking would stand and try to settle at a pile of hay, within a few seconds she was moved on so she had to walk to find another empty pile where again within maybe half a minute she was moved on again and the pattern repeated. So she was using more energy than the others AND getting less forage.  It is vital she get's what she needs. Good luck


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (17 March 2010)

Thisbe said:



			£60 a week thats way too much for grass livery, I pay £30 and live in Surrey.  Is she rugged ???? that can make a massive difference to weight in the winter, and I would have her on 3 feeds.
		
Click to expand...

my field is £60 per month, i pay half
and yes she is rugged, with neck cover


----------



## Tinypony (17 March 2010)

"Bear in mind this is a TB who has been out all winter, slightly misguided maybe, but not cruel."
FGS.  TB's are perfectly capable of living out if cared for properly.  
I think what some posters are struggling with is the fact that many people can see that this horse hasn't been cared for particularly well, and have given good advice, and they seem to be wasting their time.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (17 March 2010)

Tinypony said:



			"Bear in mind this is a TB who has been out all winter, slightly misguided maybe, but not cruel."
FGS.  TB's are perfectly capable of living out if cared for properly.  
I think what some posters are struggling with is the fact that many people can see that this horse hasn't been cared for particularly well, and have given good advice, and they seem to be wasting their time.
		
Click to expand...

Who Seems To Be Wasting Their Time Doing What? -_-


----------



## Serenity087 (17 March 2010)

For a start, I'd cut off my own hands before I took ALL the advise I was given by an internet forum!

I'd probably go to my feed merchant, or my vet.  But I would most certainly NOT jump through hoops set by a bunch of internet weirdos.

But you actually backed up by post by saying that TB's can live out.  Some can.  Some it's down to the owner, others it's down to the horse.  If the OP thought her horse could cope with a winter outside, then the only way she'd find out otherwise was like this.

Horse is rugged, forage increased, aside from sucking up to everyone I don't see where you're being ignored, tbh.

Like I said, the worst of HHO is showing itself.


----------



## _HP_ (17 March 2010)

Tinypony said:



			"Bear in mind this is a TB who has been out all winter, slightly misguided maybe, but not cruel."
FGS.  TB's are perfectly capable of living out if cared for properly.  
I think what some posters are struggling with is the fact that many people can see that this horse hasn't been cared for particularly well, and have given good advice, and they seem to be wasting their time.
		
Click to expand...

Why are we wasting our time.

Jadey has responded throughout this thread politely and maturely.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (17 March 2010)

_HP_ said:



			Why are we wasting our time.

Jadey has responded throughout this thread politely and maturely.
		
Click to expand...

yeah im quite confused at that comment, no one is wasting their time, i asked for advise and was given some  i took it all on board and made changed. no one is wasting my time and i thank everyone for their help


----------



## glitterfuzz (17 March 2010)

I agree that 1 bale of hay between 3 horses, especially a TB living out, is not really enough.  We have one that lives out as hes hopeless in a stable.  We feed him 3 scoops of condition mix, 2 alfa a oil, sugar beet and carrots split into 2 feeds (he did have it in 3 feeds until he got a friend who is only fed twice a day) He is also given haylage to eat in the field.  He still looses a little weight in the winter but doesnt really put a lot on in the summer.

If these people feel your horse really is thin enough to report it then maybe you should consider feeding it more to keep its weight up.  

Can you copy and save the picture from facebook and upload it to somewhere like photo bucket so you can post it here.  People may be able to help you more if we can see what condition the horse really is in


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (17 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			Can you copy and save the picture from facebook and upload it to somewhere like photo bucket so you can post it here.  People may be able to help you more if we can see what condition the horse really is in
		
Click to expand...

its already in the thread, go back a few pages you might find it


----------



## glitterfuzz (17 March 2010)

I found the picture now! Must have skipped a page!  Can you post a better pic if you tidy her up this weekend.  Would be helpfull to see one thats taken sideways on and one from behind so she can be condition scored to help you out rather than at an angle or with a rider. 

Our TB thats out only really seems to thrive on grass, no matter how much we feed him or rug him he still looses a bit in the winter. (he has 2 hw rugs on, is unclipped, teeth donem, wormed etc)  You will find she picks up quickly when the grass comes though.  Your paddock does look very over grazed in the picture though so I would carry on with the hay.  The horses will tell you when theres enough grass as they will loose interest in the hay ad leave it.


----------



## Smash (17 March 2010)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



 Well theres an extra few chunks thrown out 

Click to expand...

Do you know that she is actually getting access to these?


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (17 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			I found the picture now! Must have skipped a page!  Can you post a better pic if you tidy her up this weekend.  Would be helpfull to see one thats taken sideways on and one from behind so she can be condition scored to help you out rather than at an angle or with a rider. 

Our TB thats out only really seems to thrive on grass, no matter how much we feed him or rug him he still looses a bit in the winter. (he has 2 hw rugs on, is unclipped, teeth donem, wormed etc)  You will find she picks up quickly when the grass comes though.  Your paddock does look very over grazed in the picture though so I would carry on with the hay.  The horses will tell you when theres enough grass as they will loose interest in the hay ad leave it.
		
Click to expand...

yeah hopefully this weekend ill remember my camera and take a few more pics, i really hope shes improved even just a little bit. and yeah as soon as the grass comes through she should pick up quickly. and i know the grass looks overgrazed but thats the entrance to the field and feed area where all the hay is put so the horses kinda made that area a mud bath  that whole area is fenced off now to give it a break theyre over in the other part of the field


----------



## maybedaisy (17 March 2010)

I have a poor doer. She is stabled overnight in the winter and gets a haybar crammed full of haylage. She also gets hay during the day in the field but she gets bullied off it most of the time.

I feed her a large scoop of equilibrium condition in the morning. At night she gets a medium scoop of calm and condition as a mash with a medium scoop of top spec cool condition cubes and another large scoop of equilibrium condition.

She's also on Pink powder and gastro care.

I get her teeth done every 6 months as I do with both my horses and it does make a difference.

If my mare wasn't stabled she'd be a hat rack as she wouldn't get her fair share of the food. Plus she eats really slowly unlike the other greedy pigs in the field.


----------



## Shysmum (17 March 2010)

Bottom line - the RSPCA do have a good idea regarding malicious calls, but they do have to attend every call, and in addition to that, I suspect that they may have genuine concerns here (please don't shoot me). The horse in the top photo should be in that condition all year round with the correct management. There should really not be any weight loss if her energy intake balances her energy output. The only real differrence in a HEALTHY horse should be the woolly winter coat covered in a thick layer of mud. The horse in the bottom photo looks markedly different, and it's not just the woolly coat.  

There are many questions to be asked here in addition to feeding - worming, teeth, work, bullying, not coping with the weather, illness,  stress. And these can only be answered  by the OP and a vet (I would def have her vet checked).  I am sorry, but the horse should not look like different animals due to the season.


----------



## moses06 (17 March 2010)

My pony looks like different animals due to season....
winter






summer






Getting back to the TB in question - If she were mine I would have bloods done - there maybe some underlying virus/infection/condition that is causing this weight loss, once that's ruled out, teeth, and worming need to be looked at - assuming that is ok,  if stabling is out of the qestion I would section off a nice sheltered area to put the horse into overnight and put out loads of haylage and feed a decent, fibre rich condtioning feed such as winergy conditioning or alfa a oil along with speedibeet, grass nuts and pink powders, that way she gets her feed without interferance or being bullied off, Rug wise I would use layers rather than HW, I am not in favour of several HW rugs being slung on old horses - too much to lug around especially when wet!
I haven't read the whole post but I'm sure OP is going to take advice and do what's best for her horse - good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (17 March 2010)

Thank You


----------



## Serenity087 (17 March 2010)

And another for the record, one winter we kept two fat cobs on a bale a day with no grazing whatsoever (thanks to Laddy deciding the entire paddock needed stomping flat one night... in the rain...).  We're talking too big cobs here...

And most of it was only pood on anyway.  Starving they were...

Don't remember which year it was, but it snowed a fair bit!  So it wasn't a warm one!


----------



## Achinghips (17 March 2010)

My Tb is an eating machine (wish I could eat like her).  Stick a bit of garlic and mint in the feed (to encourage her to eat more as her stomach will have shrunk), don't overdo garlic too much as it tastes too burny, for them.
If you're short on dosh, skip the garlic and try naf thrive which is phenomenal!!!!!!!!!!

Tb's are absolute hot house orchids - they're a real pain - and they're damn expensive to keep, I certainly wouldn't want more than one on my budget, mine eats 6 to 8 times more than the others on the yard - worth it though  !!


----------



## SirenaXVI (17 March 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			And another for the record, one winter we kept two fat cobs on a bale a day with no grazing whatsoever (thanks to Laddy deciding the entire paddock needed stomping flat one night... in the rain...).  We're talking too big cobs here...

And most of it was only pood on anyway.  Starving they were...

Don't remember which year it was, but it snowed a fair bit!  So it wasn't a warm one!
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree overweight cobs would certainly benefit from that regime, not quite sure what they have in common with underweight TBs though!  The two have entirely different nutritional needs and cannot be compared by any stretch of the imagination.


----------

